
Show HN: A Highly-Configurable, Hexagon-Based Lighting System - vb42
https://github.com/vbhaip/HelioHex
======
vb42
Check out the demo here (coolest part starts at 1:18):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV5ejh_CZBM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV5ejh_CZBM)

